# Nullmodemkabel



## gipser35 (11. März 2018)

Hallozusammen. Habe eine Frage und zwar kann man und wie 2 pc einer Win 98 und einer Win 10 miteinander verbinden und zwar über ein nullmodemkabel. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## teachmeluv (13. April 2018)

Die beiden Rechner brauchen jeweils einen COM Port, welcher vielen modernen Mainboards einfach fehlt, da nicht mehr benötigt. Eine bessere Lösung ist ganz normal über RJ45 mit einem Switch oder einem Cross-Over-Kabel als Direkt-Verbindung.


----------

